# When were your twins born?



## Babyduo

I have been doing a lot of research on when twins are typically born. From the information I found it looks like a little more than 50% of twins are born BEFORE 36 weeks. It seems like this is a common question for those expecting twins and I thought this poll might help those of us trying to be prepared for the arrival of our twins. I know many of us do not have NICUs in our immediate area and so a NICU stay would require jumping through a lot of loops. Thank you for being willing to participate in my "unscientific" poll!


----------



## HLanders

My water broke at 35 weeks... girls arrived 31 hours later perfectly healthy. :)


----------



## Lisa84

My twinnies arrived via planned csec bang on 38 weeks xx


----------



## henrysmumkaz

DI DI but fused placentas. Part induction at 37+4 weeks. Perfectly healthy, required no assistance, never left my sight and came straight home with me.


----------



## xxxemsxxx

Mo/di born at 36&4 via c section, no nicu time.X


----------



## twinmummy06

Mo/Di, 34+1 and I did select the NICU stay but mine actually spent 3 weeks in the SCN, but there was no option for that


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey hun, mine were delivered by planned section at 38+2 and had showed no sign of coming before then. Twin A was breech and had some minor respiratory distressat birth (section/breech related) but only needed a whiff of oxygen xx


----------



## sarah10380

I had a scheduled induction at 37+2 because twin b's growth rate had slowed. Neither baby spent any time in nicu and we only stayed 2 nights in the hospital.


----------



## Mrs Mc

Mono/di twins. I was induced at 36 weeks, 40 hours in labour and ended up with an emergency section as twin a got stuck!!


----------



## Bon18

Mono/Di twins born at 33+5 weeks via c-section due to IUGR & restricted blood flow to Mikhail and pre-eclampsia ... The boys spent 22 days in NICU before coming home.


----------



## Babyduo

So far it looks like 50% deliver by 36 weeks and 50% deliver after 36 weeks!


----------



## Babyduo

Bump for those having same question


----------



## Tasha360

Mine were induced at 37+1 x


----------



## arj

Di Di. 35 weeks. 2 weeks in NICU (just for feeding, they were soooo sleepy)!


----------



## 77Tulips

bump again :)


----------



## DragonflyWing

Di/Di boy/girl twins born at 31+6 due to PPROM and placental abruption. Both babies spent 27 days in the NICU and are very healthy. They only needed supplemental oxygen (through nasal cannula, not respirator) for the first 3-4 days.


----------



## drsquid

di di frat bg, still not born at 38 weeks. had membranes stripped today (but was only 1 cm so...). fingers crossed..


----------



## Babyduo

Just bumping to get the newer deliveries and for the new twin pregnancies.


----------



## MrsC8776

Fraternal girls born 35+5 by c section. 5 days in NICU for jaundice, feeding and breathing troubles.


----------



## drsquid

38 and 5. was due to be induced that day at noon but went into labor at 3am. spent 2 nights at the hospital and went home with the babies


----------



## kissyfacelala

i had my twins at 37w5d...scheduled c-section....no sign of they coming on their own!

my girl was 6 lbs 12 oz and my boy was 5 lbs 10 oz...we came home after two days


----------



## _Vicky_

Di Di - induced at 37+4 - vaginal delviery twin 2 breech. Fynn needed NICU at 5lb12 for an under developed bowel he was there for almost three weeks. Sam at 5lb4 came straight home with me


----------



## Babyduo

I'm amazed how many made it to 37 weeks. ..I am 32 weeks and 5 more Weeks seems impossible!


----------



## pixie23

^WSS
34 weeks and I don't know how much longer I can go!


----------



## Babyduo

pixie23 said:


> ^WSS
> 34 weeks and I don't know how much longer I can go!

Right now my goal is 34 weeks and then 35 weeks after that come babies come! I know we will have them sometime around 36 weeks either way... I see an OB a week from Friday (I had to move to a bigger town) and will try to get them to schedule an induction day then since I will be over 34 weeks.


----------



## jchic

Baby Duo- you are
So lucky your doc will schedule an induction! My scheduled C section is for 38 weeks and my doc wont do any sooner unless there is a reason to or unless I go into labor on my own!


----------



## Babyduo

jchic said:


> Baby Duo- you are
> So lucky your doc will schedule an induction! My scheduled C section is for 38 weeks and my doc wont do any sooner unless there is a reason to or unless I go into labor on my own!

My MFM said I should have them by 37 weeks. Originally he told me they would induce the first week of May if I haven't had them yet. Mine share a placenta and the risk goes up as the gestational age does I guess.


----------

